# Orbea Lobular?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Does any one have any info / links for the Orbea Lobular or other Orbea cross frames. I've seen a few posts and pics on various sites, but it is not listed on Orbea's site. Are they still making it?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rollin nolan said:


> Does any one have any info / links for the Orbea Lobular or other Orbea cross frames. I've seen a few posts and pics on various sites, but it is not listed on Orbea's site. Are they still making it?


 I am riding a custom one where we tweaked the angles and TT to make it work with a specific fork and handle the way I wanted. The stock bike is just another random aluminum cross bike IMHO- and you are probably better of with one of the scandium Redline Conquest Pro/Team frames IMHO.


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

Random AL frame or not, I really like mine. I have a few year old one now, and it is great. I really like the way the bike rides and handles. It is one of the orange ones before they went to the boring looking paint job. I posted up a picture of it in the bike thread on here, just search my username if you want to see it.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I like mine as well...*

it's custom geo as I requested. Like the previous poster, search my name and you'll find pics of it..


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

Mine is an atlec 2 version, I was very happy with it training and race-wise.
I tore the rd hanger off in a crash and that was the only damage.
Orbea-usa did not have the hanger and I had a difficult time sourcing one.
I work as a machinist, so making my own out of a blank was not an issue.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

i see no cross bikes or custom options on the orbea USA website. not that i could afford one anyway, but very, very nice.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*not expensive..*

For custom, it was only like $100 more.. The frames aren't really that expensive.. You have to call them..


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah for some reason they dont show the cross bikes anymore on their webpage. I had a hard time finding any geometry info on it before I bought it.


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine sits half built in the laundry room. 
The frame was a nice ebay find for about $200.
We are excited to give the bikes a new home later this summer.
I should have my garage/ bike workshop finished before cross season begins : )


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I love my Orbea*

Nothing custom, but since I also have an Orbea Orca, the geometries are almost the same so switching between bikes is easy. My Orbea cross bike sees little action any more due to back injuries, but I've had a hard time selling off my cross bike.......but this year could be the year that we finally part ways.



























Michael


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Lobular is funny word.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mine- also done through the custom program a few years ago (which was a steal price wise). Crappy iPhone pic.


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


KMan said:


> Nothing custom, but since I also have an Orbea Orca, the geometries are almost the same so switching between bikes is easy. My Orbea cross bike sees little action any more due to back injuries, but I've had a hard time selling off my cross bike.......but this year could be the year that we finally part ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What size is that bike? 

I have an Orbea dealer near me so I was going to see if they could get one but if you are ready to part with that beauty and it is my size................. :thumbsup:


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*its a 57*

bike is a 57

Michael



DarylB said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> What size is that bike?
> ...


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

The Lobular frame is really nice - if you can find one. They're not sold in the US any more from what I understand. The Mud frame is pretty basic and nothing special.


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

Here she is finally built up.

This is an ebay find in Clif Bar team colors. Built 1x9 with a mix of older suplus parts off other bikes. 

Currently set up for next weekend in the islands (headed to a wedding) then the cross tires go on.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

At a cross race last year I was talking to the pit crew SRAM/Orbea and he said that Orbea would not be making the cross frame anymore because the frame metal that they use was in such high demand by their other products. Good luck finding one, let's hope that he was wrong.

bt


----------

